# tips & guide on growing java moss?



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

everyone says its so easy to grow this thing...

I had my bunch of java moss about 2 weeks and dont see any growing except more browning.... and the green my moss have is dark not bright green!

any suggestion?

-my temp is 78 day, 72 night.
-10ml aqueon plant food every water change (7 days)
-10gal tank
-6 neon tetras
-4 ghost shrimps


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

how much and what type of light do you have?


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

Moss usually likes cooler water but since you have fish also I wouldn't lower it much if at all. All moss I have had does better in low light vs high, just my experience though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Optix said:


> how much and what type of light do you have?


15watt daylight long fluorescent bulb 65k from walmart.

Im kinda bad on photo perioding because sometimes I forgot to turn on/off the light. So sometimes the light is on for 7, 8, 9, 12(weekends) hours per day.

man I think im just impatience. lol. Its been only like 2 weeks... and I heard moss need to adapt first(2-4 weeks), then grow/multiply.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

^^jus hit the nail on the head then...give it a month and itll start growing "fast"


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

take a bit of it put it in a cup or bowl cover with plastic wrap and let sit for a week or so it should exploded with growth


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Go to walmart and buy a timer. Set it and forget it. Your plants will appreciate this show much more.


----------



## kris66 (Jan 3, 2011)

yep...get a timer for your lights. then you can set it and forget it. much easier


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

so like an alarm thing?

I wonder if you can make a diy automatic light switch on off?


----------



## lexbomb (May 23, 2011)

...that's what a timer is, set it to come on and turn off. They cost a couple of dollars


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

something like this runs








for $7-8...better than mechanical ones because if you have a bad storm and it knocks the power out...these save the time settings for ~10hrs ...if your power is out longer than that and it wasnt from a tornado or hurricane, you should probably pay your power bill

...truly set and forget


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> so like an alarm thing?
> 
> I wonder if you can make a diy automatic light switch on off?


Just go buy one it's much easier. You'll find them in the same section as light bulbs


----------

